# Lightening struck brushbox helcam removal



## Ekka (Dec 21, 2006)

Around 4 mins and 22mb in WMV

http://www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/brushboxhelcam.wmv


----------



## 04ultra (Dec 21, 2006)

Eric what kinda helmet cam your guys using? Is it camcorder and bullet cam??



.


----------



## tbst (Dec 21, 2006)

Approx how high was that?


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 21, 2006)

I didn't see a kangaroo fence. How do you deep the kanga's from entering the work area and getting hit with branches. :jester: Can you hear that music while your cutting?  Awesome video, Ekka!!


----------



## Ekka (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's a shadow shot, it's a helmet mounted bullet cam with mic.







Oh, how high.

Somewhere around 50 to maybe 60' where we took the top bits out. It was leaning back toward us that's why we had to go right up and piece it out ... hard to tell angles when two dimensional.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 22, 2006)

Another neat video Ekka. Always enjoy watching them.Hope you have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 24, 2006)

Once again great vid mate! Gotta love it (besides the cost) when you get in an EWP for the day.  That bird is a ring neck the green ones are worth $100 but if you get a grey one they're worth over 2 G's. Lol when you rewound the branch falling I was like "WTF it bounced back up" haha - It trully is the silly season lol.

Lol, I must admit it crossed my mind a few times about your helmet cam setup, I don't know why but I always imagined it would look something like this:


----------



## rbtree (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice Eric...but what happened to that 044?: It was shiny when I sent it to ya.


----------

